# Stone Lick State Park



## mountainman1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck at Stone Lick State Park? I recently moved to the area and have a kayak and it looks like i might be able to access some areas by way of the water. Anybody got any advice or hints about this place?


----------



## sharpsbarn99 (May 9, 2013)

Hey Mountainman. I see this is an old post, but I'll be heading out to Stonelick over the next few weeks, as the season gets going. If I have any luck, I'll check back in. I'm on the east side of Cincy, and still looking for the best place to hunt, myself.


----------

